# "things that grow and spread fast and have tentacles are typically not great." well..



## shrimpy91 (Jul 3, 2012)

*"things that grow and spread fast and have tentacles are typically not great." well..*

Just starting to cycle my tank. Ammonia levels are just starting to rise, about .30 right now. I've noticed some small polyp or anemone looking clear creatures popping up all over everything. they came in on some tonga live rock I just bought. they have a small stalk, about 2.5mm long is the current biggest one, with a bulb at the end with a bunch of hair thin tentacles radiating out from it. They grow extremely fast. there's about triple visible today from what there was yesterday and the ones I saw yesterday are noticeably bigger as I can see them clearly without a magnifying glass today. is this something I should be worrying about or will the coming cycling stages wipe out whatever this is? they are all fully extended constantly and dont pull back to the rock upon being agitated as I've heard Aiptasia does. the rising ammonia levels dont seem to be bothering them though all of the feather dusters I've noticed on some of the live rock no longer show themselves. I've searched the internet and keep coming back to either hydroids or Aiptasia. also, I've got bristlworms. it seems this tank is off to an interesting start :-?


----------



## shrimpy91 (Jul 3, 2012)

pretty sure I've got this. just way smaller right now. tell me the cycling will kill this.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

NO cycling won't kill it , Aiptasia needs to be dealt with quickly as it spreads like wild fire and will kill many coral it comes in contact with , nuke it with AiptasiaX or pull the rock out and burn it out while you still can , its good to catch it now before you get to far into your cycle rather than later after you have stock in tank , Aiptasia is really no walk in the park when you get over whelming infestation


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

+1^^. Boil the new rock that'll take care of them.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

Aiptasia for sure. Syringe with lemon juice directly into the mouth, but if you're messy you pollute the water. I recommend kalk paste right over them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

gmate said:


> Aiptasia for sure. Syringe with lemon juice directly into the mouth, but if you're messy you pollute the water. I recommend kalk paste right over them.


 I agree with the lemon juice using a syringe, in through the mouth and into the stalk. Fill the stalk slowly and this will kill them. I have personally done this, it does work.


----------

